# Anyone see this buck or photos thereof?...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Heard that on Sunday a kid from DL shot a big drop tine buck out near Lake Alice, but didn't have a buck tag. Word has it he posted pictures on Facebook and NDGF got wind & investigated as it wasn't tagged in the photo. Also heard the kid was driving around DL with it showing the buck around. Long story short, the buck was confiscated and the kid got pinched.

Rumor has it this was a real once in a lifetime buck and I would like to see a picture of it. Did anyone see the buck or know of a photo?...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

This is one I received from a buddy on my cell. I get a hundred of these a season. This one says west of Alice. I just figured it was a good photoshop pic.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw that pic and apparently it is the new nebraska rifle archery and photoshopping state record


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

No, that deer is a game farm high fence from Nebraska. There is a new gun record from Nebraska also but it looks nothing like the deer posted above. I do know positively the deer above is not from ND or the new Neb. record.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

my buddy has that pic on his phone and the text with it says that it came from Indiana but if thats true it would have to be a new state record cuz it said it was a bow kill and here in indiana I believe the record is around 160 with a bow


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

back to original post anyone know?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Don't have a picture. It was shot on the island at Pelican Lake not Lake Alice. G & F has the buck now...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I took a picture of a buddies buck that he shot on Sat of opener... I took the picture on his phone... it was a very nice 5x5.. I scored it at 138 last night I got it as a forward that said it was the new Michigan state record.... I did a good job making it look big in the picture.. but man I didn't do that good of job!

:beer:

Thats sad that this keeps happening. Why couldn't have been shot by a guy that has worked hard for it legally?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I've seen the pics. 170+NT


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I got the one that wingmaster posted was supposedly shot in nebraska in the wildcat hills area and was supposedly a new state record. but of course it was completely untrue


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I heard the same thing from a buddy who livevs by DL. But I still have yet to see the pics


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

My stuff is legit. I know who the kid is. Recognize him in the pics.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Today I verified this did happen, the kid's name, that he got pinched, and that the buck was seized. Next week I'll see if I can actually examine the rack...

The location apparently was west of DL by Pelican Lake, not Lake Alice...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Today I verified this did happen, the kid's name, that he got pinched, and that the buck was seized. Next week I'll see if I can actually examine the rack...
> 
> The location apparently was Pelican Lake, not Lake Alice...


--take or post pics if you can, what a shame--


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was emailed a picture of a Nebraska buck that is non typical, I will post it up on Monday when I get back to work. It is in the back of a suburban.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> This is one I received from a buddy on my cell. I get a hundred of these a season. This one says west of Alice. I just figured it was a good photoshop pic.


This buck is legit (not photoshoped) but came from a high fence facility in Illinois. Reportedly cost the shooter $35K.


----------

